# Labor Day weekend trip to the Air Zoo



## T Bolt (Sep 8, 2010)

Labor Day weekend I was in the Kalamazoo area and spent a day at the Kalamazoo Air Zoo and took over 300 Pictures. I'll post some little by little as I find time to go through them weeding out the bad ones and resizing. Some aren't of the best quality as one of the buildings was very dark and I didn't have a tripod with me.

First up:
*Hispano HA 1112 Buchon*

*














































*


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 8, 2010)

NICE!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2010)

Great pics Glenn, thanks. I see it's still got the BoB movie spinner and dummy guns on the cowling, but has been re-fitted with the wing fences and original cannon installation. Another one for my 'Then and Now' file !


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 9, 2010)

Great looking colour scheme!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice pictures Glenn.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice. Just in the pics you posted I saw several others I'd like to see, like the V-1 and the P-47.


----------



## rochie (Sep 9, 2010)

nice pics Glenn


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice Glenn. Museum lighting is always tough to shoot in.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 9, 2010)

evangilder said:


> Nice Glenn. Museum lighting is always tough to shoot in.


The second museum building was better lit and those pictures are better. I just wish I had thought to take my tripod along!


Thorlifter said:


> Very nice. Just in the pics you posted I saw several others I'd like to see, like the V-1 and the P-47.


In answer to your request

*V-1 and P-47*

*

































*


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 10, 2010)

*P-39 Aircobra*

*
























*


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 10, 2010)

*SBD Dauntless*

*






















































*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 10, 2010)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 11, 2010)

Great looking Dauntless!!


----------



## Geedee (Sep 12, 2010)

Fantastic set of pics Glenn. That looks a brilliant museum....love the murals on the walls behind the A/C (keep dropping hints to SWMBO that I'd like a full size '51 painted on one of the living room walls....but the look I get back hints that this might not be a good idea !).

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 12, 2010)

I had a similar thing happen at the time when my Jug cockpit was just going to be a panel and I wanted to mount it on a wall in the house somewhere. The idea didn't go over too well. 

Next up:
*MiG-15*

*







































*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Violator (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks T Bolt, that looks like a fantastic museum. This is the museum with the solid-nose B-25 J painted up as a falcon from the 498th BS, right? If so, did you get any shots of that? Would love to see them!


----------



## seesul (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the pics T-bolt, especially for the Jug and Dauntless!


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 16, 2010)

As requested my Violator:
*B-25J Michell*

*































*


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice !!

TO


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 16, 2010)

*Waco Hadrian Glider*

*












*


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2010)

Great pics Glenn, thanks for posting.


----------



## Violator (Sep 17, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> As requested my Violator:
> *B-25J Michell*



Sweet! THANKS, T Bolt!


----------



## mikewint (Sep 17, 2010)

TBolt, thanks for posting, i have that B-25 model at home


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 17, 2010)

*C-47*

*
























*


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 21, 2010)

*F-86F Sabre*

*


















*


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 1, 2010)

*XP-55 Ascender*

*










































*


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 4, 2010)

Great shots T-bolt.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, here's some more
*F4F Wildcat*
(Sorry Terry but I had to do it )


----------



## Geedee (Oct 5, 2010)

Allready been said, but I do agree...great set of pics Glenn.

Errr..... I seem to be having a Merlin fetish at the moment....do you have any shots of the motors by the side of the Dak ?


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice Wildcat!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2010)

Good stuff again Glenn, including the Wi ... the radial egined golf trolley !


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 6, 2010)

Geedee said:


> Errr..... I seem to be having a Merlin fetish at the moment....do you have any shots of the motors by the side of the Dak ?



Here's the engine shots. Unfortunately I didn't get the info signs with every one


----------



## Geedee (Oct 7, 2010)

Sweet shots Glenn.

Wonder if anyones told 'em the prop is a 'puller' not a 'pusher' on the Peacemaker motor....if they give me any one of the Merlin / Griffons , I promise I wont tell any one else about the errrrrrr, hiccup !


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 7, 2010)

Geedee said:


> Sweet shots Glenn.
> 
> Wonder if anyones told 'em the prop is a 'puller' not a 'pusher' on the Peacemaker motor....if they give me any one of the Merlin / Griffons , I promise I wont tell any one else about the errrrrrr, hiccup !



Hadn't noticed that Garry, but with all the people going through that Museum I'm sure they here about it at least a couple of times a week.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 7, 2010)

Another Navy cat

*F6F Hellcat*

*
















*


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 7, 2010)

Another Navy fighter

*F4U Corsair*

*












*


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 15, 2010)

*Douglas A-1 Skyraider*

*















*


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 16, 2010)

Now for some trainers
*North American AT-6 / SNJ Texan*

*







*


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 16, 2010)

*Vultee BT-13 Valiant*

*
























*


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 16, 2010)

*N2T-1 Tutor*

*






*


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 16, 2010)

*North American T-28 Trojan*

*






*


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 16, 2010)

*Naval Aircraft Factory N3N Yellow Peril / Canary*

*









*


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 16, 2010)

*Ryan PT-22 Recruit*

*





















*


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 16, 2010)

*Boein Stearman N2S-5 Kaydet*

*









*


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 16, 2010)

*Fairchild PT-23*

*






*


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2010)

Great stuff Glenn. I like the look of that 'Blue Angels' Trojan - very smart !


----------



## Geedee (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats a cracking set of shots mate !.

Gonna have to make another trip over the Pond, methinks !!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. It is a very nice museum and well worth a trip to it if your in the area


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 16, 2010)

Great shots!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2010)

Excellent!8)


----------

